# PP Super



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Well look what I found.....
A PP-Super lighter.... and it works.... how cool is that...
Don't mind me I am just a Walther freak


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl :smt023


----------

